# Yeast Nutrient , Yeast energizer, yeast Starter (huh?)



## corinth (Dec 24, 2013)

I have been trying to get an overall perspective on Yeast Nutrients, Yeast Energizers and yeast Starter and I am getting confused!. Bear with me.

From what I have gathered, a yeast Nutrient is " from djrockinsteve, 
A source of nitrogen which allows yeast to reproduce more readily. Nitrogen also helps yeasts to produce higher levels of enzymes thus allowing the wine to clear quicker and increase a yeasts tolerance to alcohol."

Some of the examples I have seen are:
Superfood
Ghostex((EC Kraus)
Goferm (EC Kraus0
Fermaid-K( Deesil)
Fermaid-O (Deesil)
DAP(Deesil)
Deesil have a very through explanation on a previous post. I have included the link below.
httpwe.winemaking.com/forum/f86/yeast-nutrients-39655/

*Yeast Energizer?*
I start to get confused when this terms is used.
According to Masta from this website, 

Mata states:"In certain situations *yeast energizer* may be more beneficial than Yeast Nutrient. Just like Yeast Nutrient, the Energizer supplies the wine yeast 
with much needed nitrogen, but from a wider range of nutrients than just 
phosphate. Yeast Energizer contains over a dozen yeast extractive 
proteins, along with B1 Vitamin, and di-ammonium phosphate. All are 
valuable sources of nitrogen."

*Yeast Energizer *should be used when fermenting certain types of wines 
such as meads, vegetables, herbs, etc. The more the produce is unlike 
grapes, the more likely Energizer will be of benefit. Unlike grapes, these 
type of musts are typically deficient in the set of nutrients wine yeast are 
used to receiving. Yeast Energizer compensates for these deficiencies.
I would include the link but I lost it!"

Sounds logical to me, In addition
djrockinsteve states "*Yeast Energizer*
It is a mixture of nutrients used to create a more solid and rapid fermentation in musts."
Jack Keller states " that a *yeast energizer* is Used to enliven a sluggish or stuck fermentation. Contains many ingredients not found in normal nutrient, such as Riboflavin and Thiamine.."
rockinsteve states"Yeast Starter
A liquid mixture of nutrients and sugars that yeast is introduced to prior to your fermentation of juice. This allows your yeast to grow and become stronger." OK. Makes sense!

*Yeast starter*: The below link states some examples of how to make a yeast starter
http://www.grapestompers.com/articles/stuck_fermentation.htm

My question then is this? Am I on the right track to understand the basic difference in the above.
*Yeast Nutrients *seem to me to make the most sense and is obtainable from various sources and there are a number of brands(?) associated with them.
*Yeast Energizers* seem to have several uses but I did not come up with any brands that one could buy? Am I safe in assuming that there are and if so, what brands are there. There seem to be several websites which give their own formula.
*Yeast Start-Ups* I am still confused though Grassstompers in the above link mention a couple of recipes(?). Also, Rockinsteve gives a good definition that makes sense. Can *Yeast Starter* be bought or are these also a matter of creating the best formula for what ever type of grapes, wine juice, etc.

Can someone help me clarify the above by adding your expertise to any part of the post.

Thank You.

Corinth


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 24, 2013)

*Yeast energizers* are a lot like go-ferm which is used during the yeast hydration (wines), *Yeast Nutrients* provide nitrogen and ammonium phosphate to the yeast. The nitrogen is used for amino acid generation, while phosphate contributes towards various energetic requirements for the yeast. You'll find urea is sometimes included as a source of nitrogen but not phosphorous. Yeast nutrients help to keep the yeast from being stressed.
I've only ever used yeast energizer in meads, melomels and ciders.
I always use *Go-Ferm *to hydrate my yeast, and I use *Fermaid O and Fermaid K* exclusively for yeast nutrients.
Yeast starters are used in home brewing when using liquid yeasts due to lower yeast cell counts, although, when we rehydrate dry yeast we are creating a yeast starter as well, the basic goal is to create an environment for the yeast to multiply and grow, the happier the yeast the better the fermentation which results in better wine and beer.
I hope that this helps some.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 24, 2013)

Don't over think it. 

Add yeast nutrient either all at once up front or half and half. It helps the yeast take off. There are nutrients in juice but think of nutrients as vitamins. Add 1 teaspoon per gallon. 

With a yeast starter rehydrate your yeast (see tutorials for explanation) and after 15 minutes add a little juice to it. After a few more minutes add a little more juice. You can even add a pinch of nutrients. 

You are helping the yeast take off before adding to the bucket. Using a good commercial yeast is wise. 

When fermentation is almost done add 1 teaspoon per 6 gallons. It's a boost to help the yeast finish the sugar. 

Near end of fermentation the must is becoming toxic. Lack of sugar, high alcohol content, little nutrients, high CO2 and low O2. Yeast need help. 

I have used energizer as nutrient once as I was out of nutrient. It worked.


----------



## corinth (Dec 25, 2013)

It is starting to gel....most helpful.

ME OVERTHINK IT...NEVER!


Corinth.


----------



## Deezil (Dec 25, 2013)

Products sold, being called 'Yeast Nutrient' & 'Yeast Energizer' are generic / low-grade forms of feeding your yeast.. Think of these as like the store-brand, or the knock-off version.. The cheap route, maybe?

The 'Nutrient' is, say... The Steak & Potato, at dinner
The 'Energizer' is the salad, salt, pepper, beer, butter, and corn
It's all dinner, but how hungry are you? Want to just stay alive with a steak and a potato, or should it taste good as well?

That's generic, 'Yeast Nurtient' & 'Yeast Energizer'

Go-Ferm is specifically a yeast-rehydration nutrient. That's all its good for - used in the 'yeast starter'. 

Superfood & Ghostex, I'm not familiar with.

DAP is basically Yeast Nutrient. Most generic Yeast Nutrients are mostly DAP.

Fermaid-K & Fermaid-O are complex blends of 'everything' yeast need to do their job. Essentially, these are specialized blends of generic 'Yeast Nutrient' & 'Yeast Energizer' - but not really. Thats how you can think of it though, these are 2-in-1, when you think along generic-lines. These are a complete package, as far as the yeast are concerned. K & O vary drastically in their make-up & dosage rates, but when you use either - you dont have to add 'Energizer' as well.

Yeast Starters are a method of building up the yeast colony / force / numbers before they're actually introducing it to the must. The yeast are allowed to wake-up from a dried-state, and multiply, without the stressful situation of high-sugar & acidity. 

They are normally then acclimated to the high-sugar & acidic environment of the must, by adding small portions of the must to the yeast starter (1 cup warm water + dried yeast packet) over intervals of time (every 2-4 hours, depending on batch & starter sizes, temps, etc) until the yeast starter is more wine than it was originally water, and the yeast are performing up to expectations. Then the yeast starter, as a whole, is introduced to the must & fermentation begins within hours normally.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 25, 2013)

I use superferment, which i did not see on any list above...


----------



## corinth (Dec 25, 2013)

I am starting if not on my way to understanding the complexities involved. It just is not quite "second nature" to me yet but one day, I will definitely be more comfortable with the knowledge. Now when I go back and re-read the stuff I have printed out, it will make more sense until I have more questions...which is inevitable.

If anyone has read( I think especially beginners, if I may be so bold) or added to their notebook the information that Deezil has posted on the link, it is a very informative read. Those of you who have read it, I need not push the matter.

Question? Are their any brand names of anything that I have left out which I could add to my list .
example: Jamesgalveston mentioned "superferment: where did you buy it?

Question? Are there any particular formulas, methods that those of you out there have found to especially productive in your art of winemaking beyond those that have been mentioned above ?

I do have a few websites that state certain methods, formulas, processes, but just wondering.
Corinth


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 25, 2013)

I used to use the nutrient and energizer, and started using superferment after a post here, either from turock are runningwolf, one are the other recomended it. I think it gives a steadier and more staple ferment.
I get it from my lhbs in houston....easier to use , in one part.

I ran out of energizer/nutrient one time and could not get any quick.
I used grapenuts, cooked in the nuker with 1 cup water..
Worked just as good as nutrient/engergizer.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 25, 2013)

Here is a link to our Tutorial Section. There are a number of helpful information here. 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/


----------



## corinth (Dec 26, 2013)

I would like to thank Jamesgalveston, Deezil, djrockinsteve and pumpkinman for your input.

I am editing this post to totally agree with djrockinsteve. I am overthinking the matter as I have read more and looked up some commonly sold yeast energizers.

Time to let it go for the moment and move on!



Corinth


----------

